# Inside France's secret World War I bunker



## Old Wilco (May 3, 2012)

Interesting reading, I would love to know where this is .....

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2138544/Inside-Frances-secret-World-War-I-bunker-Urban-explorers-wartime-weapons-stowed-away-underground-quarry.html


----------



## Minuteman (May 4, 2012)

Been done before it was last used as a NATO bunker.


----------



## TeeJF (May 4, 2012)

I just saw the words "Daily" and "Mail" and immediately switched off. With their track record of publishing "economy of truth" and out and out lies it's quite likely that the story is a fabrication.


----------



## Old Wilco (May 6, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> I just saw the words "Daily" and "Mail" and immediately switched off. With their track record of publishing "economy of truth" and out and out lies it's quite likely that the story is a fabrication.



No it's all true, ................. I read it in The Sun


----------



## the|td4 (May 8, 2012)

TeeJF - Hey don't knock the mail... I read it every day! 

..that is to say I appreciate the scantily clad ladies that it features all year long every single day! Hur hur...


----------

